# Rosebud's bath & blowout.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

The joys of fostering!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That was so cute, Bron. Your hands free dryer is great, I wish I had room for one. Rosie looked adorable, and a bit suspicious when she was in the sink before you got her wet, lol!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Adorable. You MUST stop showing me these or I will have 10 more before I know it.  

Seriously -- 3 is enough. I have 1 from a reputable breeder, 1 that's a rescue and 1 that's a retired champion. 

But I want to take in everyone that you show us.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG ! Sooooo sweet ! My 2 daughters and I enjoyed every minute of cute little Rosebud !:wub:
Jenna


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sweet, sweet Rosebud!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww that was so sweet....all those stolen kissies during grooming.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Adorable. You MUST stop showing me these or I will have 10 more before I know it.
> 
> Seriously -- 3 is enough. I have 1 from a reputable breeder, 1 that's a rescue and 1 that's a retired champion.
> 
> But I want to take in everyone that you show us.


:goodpost: I'm totally with you!!! I would take all of them if I could!!!! 

Here's my little prayer: rayer: "God, I know I have everything I could ever need and want but there are so many little fluffs out there who don't. Please grant me a simple little home with a big yard so that I can adopt/foster as many little fluffs as possible and make them feel loved like never before! Thank you in advance for your greatness!"


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I hear you... Every rescue that comes into my life I think is the bees knees. I fall in love with all of them and each one is different. The ones that have the quirks are my faves. I was the kid who always had a shoe box in the bedroom with an injured bird.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I love watching this video. Rosebud looks so sweet. Speaking of sweet--that is one SWEET dryer you have!!!!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

educ8m said:


> I love watching this video. Rosebud looks so sweet. Speaking of sweet--that is one SWEET dryer you have!!!!!


I bought the dryer used on ebay for $80. I needed something that wouldn't overheat when I have those days when I am washing and drying 7 dogs. I can clip that dryer to the side of a wire crate and start one drying with a bully stick to keep him/her happy whilst I am washing the next. On weekends my husband helps me by taking two into the shower with him. Poor man. Sometimes he comes out of the shower with red scratches on his chest. Can't imagine what his co-workers think.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

smlcm said:


> I bought the dryer used on ebay for $80. I needed something that wouldn't overheat when I have those days when I am washing and drying 7 dogs. I can clip that dryer to the side of a wire crate and start one drying with a bully stick to keep him/her happy whilst I am washing the next. On weekends my husband helps me by taking two into the shower with him. Poor man. *Sometimes he comes out of the shower with red scratches on his chest. *Can't imagine what his co-workers think.


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Bron, I used to take Bonnie into the shower with me, too. I can relate and sympathize with your husband. I looked like I was in a cat fight! Or a wild night in the hay!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Rosebud is quite the trooper - of course it helps that you are loving him to death with your kisses. What a sweet boy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love that video. What a sweetie Rosebud is...I'll give you all the kisses, mom, just LET ME OUT OF HERE. :HistericalSmiley: What a cutie pie. Thanks for all you do for rescue. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a cutie pie...and I can see how much you love the babies.  Thank you for doing what you do!

PS: Love the dryer. lol


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I want Rosebud!! I love your dryer! and I love you and your husband for being such great foster parents. It take a truly special type of person to do what you do. Thank you for that! and thank you for making that video...keep 'em coming!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I really enjoyed watching your video, I loved how you stopped and gave kisses to Rosebus. i do that also. I do wish I had a dryer like yours it would make grooming so much easier


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she so sweet!


----------

